# Fandango tandem sale



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

tandem Mnt bike / other parts - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Sweet tandem! Friend and I bought bought fandango tandems...problem is my wife wont ride and his wont ride much so we are selling the 26inch and keeping his 29er (we ride and do some races on it) I actually feel more comfortable on the 26inch but my friend wants to keep his 29er tandem. I do not see the difference in the bigger wheels on a tandem since it would be extremely difficult to do an endo


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

tandem is sold


----------

